
D-Day: June 6, 1944 - DrScump
https://www.army.mil/d-day/
======
DrScump
Also:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normandy_landings](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normandy_landings)

[http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/dday/index.html](http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/dday/index.html)

------
aclater
Check out the radio broadcast: [http://www.wwiifoundation.org/students/real-
time-radio-broad...](http://www.wwiifoundation.org/students/real-time-radio-
broadcasts-from-d-day-june-6-1944/)

